# Gerry Anderson UFO model kits



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

MPC/Round 2 have Gerry Anderson UFO model kits in development. Looks like the Interceptor and SHADO Mobile will be the first two kits, no scale or release dates announced yet.








The Space:1999 Moon Buggy is also being released in 1/24 scale, it was previously available as a part of the Nuclear Waste Disposal Area 2 kit. It can also be built up as the Amphicat.








The 22 inch Eagle Freighter with winch pod is also being re-issued for those who did not get one during it's first run.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

While I welcome a good kit of the Interceptor, I wonder if they don't have too many irons in the fire, already.

So many product lines, not enough kits, for those lines.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Fantastic news. I've been hoping they'd do UFO. When I first saw this thread title I thought it was just about the old Imai and Bandai kits. Quite a surprise.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

That's great news. I hope they at some point do Skydiver.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Love hearing this!

Well done Jamie!

But you give us an inch....

I also want a Moon hopper, Skydiver.... Heck I want it all!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

And the saucer too. Love that design.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

krlee,

Are you at Wonderfest?

Any other bombshells? I'm assuming UFO is the big news from R2.

Anything fro Atlantis? Moebius?

And Thanks for the info!

EDIT:
Or are you the Technical advisor on these kits?


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

This Trekyards video shows the Round 2 table at about 10:30...it's kind of rough but the following "In Development" items can be seen:

1/24 Green Hornet Black Beauty 
Studio Scale TIE Fighter 
Star Wars Bad Batch Shuttle 
The ST Shuttle Interior 
The aforementioned UFO and 1999 items 

Might have missed some things...somebody let me know!


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Goes by fast but there's a picture of TOS Klingon D-7 in there. Maybe a 1/350 D-7?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

It is the Kronos One version of the K'T'inga in 1/350 scale.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

edge10 said:


> It is the Kronos One version of the K'T'inga in 1/350 scale.


Thanks! So blurry and hard to make out on a phone!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

You can see a little better here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533114356602372096


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

edge10 said:


> It is the Kronos One version of the K'T'inga in 1/350 scale.


Thanks! So blurry and hard to make out on a phone!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Pick Me... Pick Me!!!
I want a big Shado Mobile. I grew up on Gerry Anderson shows and have always loved the vehicles.
The Imai Mobile was OK but too small.
I am fizzing with excitement. ( At least I think that fizzing is me. )


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

mach7 said:


> krlee,
> 
> Are you at Wonderfest?
> 
> ...


Sadly I am just sitting home watching, I wish I was there. I haven't seen anything yet from Atlantis or Moebius and I wish I had the expertise to be an advisor on the kits.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, Moebius/Pegasus don't usually show at Wonderfest. Polar Lights/Round2 are the only commercial manufacturers that have attended, to my knowledge.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

edge10 said:


> Unfortunately, Moebius/Pegasus don't usually show at Wonderfest. Polar Lights/Round2 are the only commercial manufacturers that have attended, to my knowledge.


There's been representation from Monarch in the past...but the situation at the Canadian border during the pandemic has made that problematic recently...

Revell also attended at least one year.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

edge10 said:


> You can see a little better here:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533114356602372096


Only 8 seconds long and all it really shows are th Grissom and the Enterprise from Discovery, kinda disappointing


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ross Bailey said:


> ...it's kind of rough but the following "In Development" items can be seen:
> 
> 1/24 Green Hornet Black Beauty...


Alrighty then. I guess I'll be the first (and possibly only) to express an interest in the fact that someone is finally producing the Green Hornet Black Beauty in 1/24 scale. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

irishtrek said:


> Only 8 seconds long and all it really shows are th Grissom and the Enterprise from Discovery, kinda disappointing


There should be a couple of YT streams today (Sunday):


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'm with you Zombie. Very excited for the Black Beauty. I'm sure Round 2 will give it all the attention and detail they gave to the '66 Batmobile.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Zombie_61 said:


> Alrighty then. I guess I'll be the first (and possibly only) to express an interest in the fact that someone is finally producing the Green Hornet Black Beauty in 1/24 scale. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Jamie Hood has been wanting to do the Black Beauty for _years_...in fact, they were asking for interest in crowdfunding its production, which wasn't popular. Hopefully he finally has the tooling budget to carry it through. Hopefully if it's successful they'll also consider a Bond Aston Martin DB5. It's hard to take they're Bond license seriously if they don't have that jewel in their crown...


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

mach7 said:


> krlee,
> 
> Are you at Wonderfest?
> 
> ...


I watched the two live streams, that Jamie did, and he sounded pleasantly surprised that the UFO announcement, was so well received.

He mentioned that the Interceptor and the SHADOW Control vehicle would probably be the first two kits. Skydiver placed at number three.


----------



## Fido Montoya (7 mo ago)

These look amazing. Definitely looking forward to the SHADO Mobile!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Watching the 2 videos it seems that UFO is very early in development, probably the earliest they would get released
would be late 2023 or early 2024.

It seemed to me, from what Jamie said, that the UFO license was an add on to the Space 1999 renewal. Thats a great deal for R2! Lots ok kit options!

No Buck Rogers Starfighter. Sad, but I understand. 

Jamie did not comment on how well the Stungun/Commlock kits were selling. I hope well. I know that The Wand Co kind of has the Exploration set (almost) complete, but I would love a new tool 1:1 scale exploration set in styrene. 

I just want to say again THANKS to Jamie and R2 for getting the UFO license!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Ah man............. I don't want to buy any more kits....... I have enough unbuilt kits for the next 150 years..... BUT for sure that I'll get the Mobile , Interceptor and even the Black Beauty even if I already built them..... It's certain that the detailing of all those news kits will be way better than the IMAI Mobile and Interceptor.....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

f1steph said:


> Ah man............. I don't want to buy any more kits....... I have enough unbuilt kits for the next 150 years..... BUT for sure that I'll get the Mobile , Interceptor and even the Black Beauty even if I already built them..... It's certain that the detailing of all those news kits will be way better than the IMAI Mobile and Interceptor.....


Yeah, in the same boat, here.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

f1steph said:


> Ah man............. I don't want to buy any more kits....... I have enough unbuilt kits for the next 150 years...





StarshipClass said:


> Yeah, in the same boat, here.


Hi. I'm the guy sitting on that bench with you. Before the end of next month I'll have reached my 61st birthday and, if I'm lucky, I might be able to build 25-50% of the kits I have stored in our two-car garage and spare bedroom before I die. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hope it is more than 50% for you each 🤙


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You've all seen my basement, right?











And the attic...











Plus that storage area under my wife's dollhouses is full of kits:











And I turned 65 last week. I counted, and in the last 20 years I've built exactly 300 kits. Oh well, keep on pluggin'.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> You've all seen my basement, right?
> 
> View attachment 332252
> 
> ...


I am, sincerely, in eternal AWE! 😲


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> You've all seen my basement, right? And the attic...Plus that storage area under my wife's dollhouses is full of kits...And I turned 65 last week. I counted, and in the last 20 years I've built exactly 300 kits. Oh well, keep on pluggin'.


Oh, right. You win. Well, I'm not sure "win" is the right word here, but...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Haven't I seen you on Hoarders? 🤔


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck Eds said:


> Haven't I seen you on Hoarders? 🤔


It's not hoarding if it's that well organized.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Curator also fits....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I know it's weird for me to say this, knowing myself as I do, but I feel so freakin' NORMAL when I look at this picture, comparing it to my couple of book shelves worth of models. 

At the same time, I have a bad case of "model envy"--which is about as Freudian as it sounds.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Curator also fits....


Perfect. Brilliant as well!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I wonder if a 1/24 Stryker's car or Foster's could be also on the list. THAT would be awesome.....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

f1steph said:


> I wonder if a 1/24 Stryker's car or Foster's could be also on the list. THAT would be awesome.....




Yes! Cool looking cars and just as important to UFO as the other vehicles.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Didn't "Black Beauty" flip under the garage floor to hide it? IIRC... after 50+ years, doubtful...!


----------



## BTrekker (6 mo ago)

Pygar said:


> Didn't "Black Beauty" flip under the garage floor to hide it? IIRC... after 50+ years, doubtful...!


Yep - it did indeed flip over.





Best part of the 1966-1967 TV series - Kato was played by Bruce Lee.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

...or at least a model of it flipped over....


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

f1steph said:


> I wonder if a 1/24 Stryker's car or Foster's could be also on the list. THAT would be awesome.....


Jamie Hood mentioned that the cars were on the table if the kit line is successful. Hope that includes the SHADO jeep...


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> ...or at least a model of it flipped over....


Yup, and it was built by Andy Yanchus from Aurora!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pygar said:


> Didn't "Black Beauty" flip under the garage floor to hide it? IIRC... after 50+ years, doubtful...!


Yup. Rotating floor panel, normal car on one side, Black Beauty on the other. Clamps holding them when upside down.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> You've all seen my basement, right?
> 
> View attachment 332252
> 
> ...




That's both cool and depressing at the same time. For some stupid reason in the UK new houses don't always get both an attic and a basement. I've got no basement but quite a large attic. Unfortunately though it's so badly designed it's very awkward to store things in it so there's a huge amount of space where you'd have to crawl anywhere to get to anything.

It really is a big waste of space quite literally. The people who designed my house are a bunch of damn useless idiots. Wish I had a nice neat basement like that to store things as I've got a huge amount of kits and non kit stuff.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Wonder if there's a kit of the other car?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Pygar said:


> Wonder if there's a kit of the other car?


JoHan produced the Chrysler 300 in 1/25 scale, hardtop and convertible.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep...... and they used model cars for that:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Yes! Cool looking cars and just as important to UFO as the other vehicles.


Yes indeed. And I remember seeing a resine kit of Stryker's car but that was a long long time ago. I don't think that a major brand ever produced one. I sure that Round2 would make a very nice kit of these cars...


----------



## ExLunaScientia (Mar 25, 2020)

John P said:


> You've all seen my basement, right?
> 
> View attachment 332252
> 
> ...


Still doesn't hold a candle to Brad Hair's Arks.


----------

